# Photo of the month - Winner for September is...



## Arch (Nov 7, 2007)

we have 2 joint winners for september.... and they are...

yes.. lostprophet with 'Marsh Frog'!!....









.... and Iron Flatline with image(1) from 'Two shots from Amsterdam'....







gratz and you will both recieve a Mini-Maglite of your colour choice.... ooooohhh


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey, great news! Well done, guys!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Nov 7, 2007)

YES!

<shakes_fist_in_victorious_gesture>

I win!!!!! I am the man. THE MAAAaaaaaAN!!!

Thanks to Abraxas, for believing in my work, to Leica for their only-occasionally faltering technology, the little people for really liking me, and of course, my mother, my agent, and God. 

Hugs to all, you're fabulous, see you at Morton's later after the Governor's Ball!

Air Kisses to you ALL!!!!


----------



## JHF Photography (Nov 7, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> YES!
> 
> <shakes_fist_in_victorious_gesture>
> 
> ...



:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 8, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> YES!
> 
> <shakes_fist_in_victorious_gesture>
> 
> ...


 
Yikes.  Take it easy man...  You put Sally Field to shame with that display.  

btw, congrats!


----------



## doenoe (Nov 8, 2007)

congrats on the win you 2, really great pics


----------



## Lisa B (Nov 13, 2007)

I absolutely adore that marsh frog shot! Good job!


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 13, 2007)

Ooopps missed this thread

Many thanks everyone who voted for me but cures on those that didn't  just kidding!

Oh and Iron Flatline, I'm first and your second first BWHAHAHAHahahaa


----------



## Antithesis (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice! It's funny, my girlfriend traveled around Europe for 6 months a few years ago and she took a picture at that same giant chessboard.


----------

